# Academy Rant - Batteries



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

So almost exactly a year ago, I go down to the Academy in Lake Jackson to purchase a small deep cycle battery for use at the camp. I brought in an old core and when I got to checkout, they told me that I had to pay the core charge, that they did not accept core trade ins. I was really confused as I had never heard of a place that sold batteries not taking old cores. I asked to speak to the manager and he informed me that Academy had never taken core trades. Well, I was miffed, but nobody around here sells these handy little deep cycle batteries, so I paid it and took the core home. 

Today I run down there with the idea of buying another one to run a little fan this Summer. I get to the checkout and the nice girl at the register asks if I have a trade in. I went through my experience from a year ago and said I didn't bring a core because they refused it last time. Well, I am pretty perturbed by all this. I'm glad they accept cores now, but why was I lied to last year? I didn't buy the battery. I'll do my battery buying elsewhere. I just don't like being lied to, especially by a manager who should know better.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

The Academy in Tomball has never ask me for a core or charged me for one. I've bought at least 8 batteries from them.


----------



## tx7475 (Apr 12, 2011)

I gave up doing any of my shopping for my hunting or fishing needs at Academy . They seem to have geared themselves to target the soccer mom . They have become what Oshmans once was , and athletics store . Not so much an outdoors fishing and hunting store anymore .


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe you weren't lied to, maybe they've changed their policy in the last year since you bought the first battery. Companies do make changes.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

tx7475 said:


> I gave up doing any of my shopping for my hunting or fishing needs at Academy . They seem to have geared themselves to target the soccer mom . They have become what Oshmans once was , and athletics store . Not so much an outdoors fishing and hunting store anymore .


I have bought several batteries from Academy over the years, and they've always taken an exchange from me.

However, I'm afraid there's a lot of truth to the statement above. If you consider the square footage of the average Academy nowdays, a very small percentage is used for hunting and fishing.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

tx7475 said:


> I gave up doing any of my shopping for my hunting or fishing needs at Academy . They seem to have geared themselves to target the soccer mom . They have become what Oshmans once was , and athletics store . Not so much an outdoors fishing and hunting store anymore .


X100 - We call it the "sportswear store".


----------



## Ibtsoom (Jun 2, 2009)

Coach you gotta go to golden eagle battery in Alvin. You can get 3 times the battery for half the price and they take cores.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

Ibtsoom said:


> Coach you gotta go to golden eagle battery in Alvin. You can get 3 times the battery for half the price and they take cores.


X2


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Academy is now primarily a clothing store.

charles


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Same thing happened to a guy I know. I think it just depends on what morons are working that day. When I've had trouble making a legit return I just try again the next day with someone different and they let me. Idiots...


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

heres a good one for you!
i work on my bosses boat, i go go over there to replace a dead exide academy battery, this battery isnt that old, but academy tells me it was discontinued 2 years ago andcant do anything to help me, take it up with exide. i asked what about swapping for the battery that replaced this one on your shelf and all they could do is refund me the current discounted clearance price of 9.68... talk about customer service! he acts like its my fault they dont carry that exact battery anymore. not to mention full price was charged for a discontinued and discounted battery.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so it's not Academy's fault that you have a bad battery, but they should take the hit AND deal with exide to replace the battery just because you want them to?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

they don't have to deal with exide but atleast let him trade it for a battery off the shelf


I haven't been turned down yet, keeping my fingers crossed! The more I hear about this, the wearier I get about going and replacing a broken rod or something.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

clint623 said:


> they don't have to deal with exide but atleast let him trade it for a battery off the shelf
> 
> I haven't been turned down yet, keeping my fingers crossed! The more I hear about this, the wearier I get about going and replacing a broken rod or something.


again - Academy should take the hit for a battery out of warranty?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Most rod manufacturers no longer offer a "no questions asked" warranty.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

how long is acceptable for a battery to last and how long should academy honor a possible warranty issue?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> again - Academy should take the hit for a battery out of warranty?


Is that really a question? Whats a $30 hit to a company that probably makes a million a day??

I've dealt with Cabelas with this and had no issue. They let me swap for another battery on the shelf.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

clint623 said:


> Is that really a question? Whats a $30 hit to a company that probably makes a million a day??


so when they raise the cost of items to make up for loss, that would be ok?

it's not Walmart :rotfl:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> how long is acceptable for a battery to last and how long should academy honor a possible warranty issue?


I've had my battery for going on what 4 or 5 years I think. No issues with is at all.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

clint623 said:


> I've had my battery for going on what 4 or 5 years I think. No issues with is at all.


nice!

what is the warranty on these batteries?

sorry for asking dumb questions, i know with Vatozone, there's is lifetime, no questions asked, thank god cuz there are 2 of them suckers in a diesel truck, 1 goes out, got to replace both...already did that once.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

They have a good selection of tennyshoes at Academy.... Great for picking that last minute box of dove load..

I'll pass on the rest. Boy they sure did go down hill quick after the sale.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

I've noticed that the saltwater selection here in College Station is really lacking lately. I understand we are not super close to the coast, but I don't have much choice right here. Either I can go to Overpriced Mountain or Wal Mart, and either of those have even less selection. 

Thus unfortunately I do most of my saltwater shopping online.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spicyitalian said:


> I've noticed that the saltwater selection here in College Station is really lacking lately. I understand we are not super close to the coast, but I don't have much choice right here. Either I can go to Overpriced Mountain or Wal Mart, and either of those have even less selection.
> 
> Thus unfortunately I do most of my saltwater shopping online.


their stores are sorted by region...you are further north, more freshwater sales...just like here in SA, there are things i can't find or get at our academys here in town, but they are available at the Corpus store or online.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed the one in tomabll didn't have the Blue Top Optima's on the shelf and chnaged the entire battery brand to Exide.

Ended up with AGM from elsewhere.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

clint623 said:


> Is that really a question? Whats a $30 hit to a company that probably makes a million a day??
> 
> I've dealt with Cabelas with this and had no issue. They let me swap for another battery on the shelf.


and then you wonder why prices go so high.

do some research on "profit margins" and figure out how much more a store has to sell to cover a loss.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> I asked to speak to the manager and he informed me that Academy had never taken core trades. Well, I was miffed, but nobody around here sells these handy little deep cycle batteries, so I paid it and took the core home.


Was it Al you talked to? Older Mexican guy?


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> nice!
> 
> what is the warranty on these batteries?
> 
> sorry for asking dumb questions, i know with Vatozone, there's is lifetime, no questions asked, thank god cuz there are 2 of them suckers in a diesel truck, 1 goes out, got to replace both...already did that once.


BEFORE 2009
OPTIMA BLUETOP WARRANTY INFORMATION
All BlueTop starting and dual purpose batteries	18 months free replacement, remaining 18 months prorated.

AFTER 2009
OPTIMA BLUETOP WARRANTY INFORMATION
All BlueTop starting and dual purpose batteries	24 months free replacement
Series String Applications with battery management system or CV/CC charge method above (deep cycle only)	12 months
Series String Applications without battery management system (deep cycle only)	1 month

Straight from from the dealer.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

clint623 said:


> OPTIMA BLUETOP WARRANTY INFORMATION
> All BlueTop starting and dual purpose batteries	18 months free replacement, remaining 18 months prorated.
> 
> Straight from from the dealer.


So, after the warranty is up, say 6 years, Academy should take them back anyway?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

speckle-catcher said:


> and then you wonder why prices go so high.
> 
> do some research on "profit margins" and figure out how much more a store has to sell to cover a loss.


I understand, I just got done with an econ. class.. lol (most boring class of my life!!)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I will agree with that. I HATED both my econ classes.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

clint623 said:


> I understand, I just got done with an econ. class.. lol (most boring class of my life!!)


ugh! don't bring back the memories please!

now try taking a Business Ethics class, had to take one last month, talk about wanting to poke my eye out with a pen!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> So, after the warranty is up, say 6 years, Academy should take them back anyway?
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


In this instance like vatozone on a core part, you should atleast get a little money back and then pay the rest out of pocket. Considering it to be an old battery. I'm sure mines about to die and i'm going to take it back to vatozone and get some money off for the new one.

In the other guys complaint with exide i'm assuming the battery to be around 3 years old. That's still a good battery in my books.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

clint623 said:


> In this instance like vatozone on a core part, you should atleast get a little money back and then pay the rest out of pocket. Considering it to be an old battery. I'm sure mines about to die and i'm going to take it back to vatozone and get some money off for the new one.
> 
> In the other guys complaint with exide i'm assuming the battery to be around 3 years old. That's still a good battery in my books.


true true...but i don't think academy can be held responsible for "after warranty" stuff unless they just want too, which would be cool, but not expected, ya know...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> true true...but i don't think academy can be held responsible for "after warranty" stuff unless they just want too, which would be cool, but not expected, ya know...


yea I understand now where y'all are coming from. Just seems like if they liked the product enough to put it on their shelves then they should honor it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the store myself.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

battery is not out of warranty.... 
example... when i bought one for my truck from autozone it has a 3 year free replacement warranty, a year after purchase autozone decides to replace that series with a better one. i still got a 3 year warranty. they take the bad battery and give me the battery that replaced the type i bought. simple. 

way i see it i bought a battery with a year warranty, i should be able to get a new battery 6-8 months after purchase.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Auer Power said:


> Was it Al you talked to? Older Mexican guy?


Tallish caucasian, red shirt. I asked to talk to the manager, he tapped his name tag, and said, "That's me." Could I pick him out of a lineup? I'm pretty sure. But unfortunately lying is not an arrestable offense. I remember he told me that Academy has never accepted core trades.

The girl at the register yesterday said she'd been working there longer than a year and they've always required a core or you paid the core charge. So I was lied to.


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Always talk to Al, he is the go to guy!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

BATWING said:


> They have a good selection of tennyshoes at Academy.... Great for picking that last minute box of dove load..
> 
> I'll pass on the rest. Boy they sure did go down hill quick after the sale.


I haven't noticed one change since the sale. Guess I am lucky.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Tallish caucasian, red shirt. I asked to talk to the manager, he tapped his name tag, and said, "That's me." Could I pick him out of a lineup? I'm pretty sure. But unfortunately lying is not an arrestable offense. I remember he told me that Academy has never accepted core trades.
> 
> The girl at the register yesterday said she'd been working there longer than a year and they've always required a core or you paid the core charge. So I was lied to.


Maybe he just didn't know. There are some management types that don't know their job.

You know the saying" Those that can, sell. Those that can't, manage"


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I used to buy my boat batteries from Academy but wasn't impressed with the life of the Stowaway Deep Cycle ones. Consumer's Report did an article on batteries a while back and recommended some from Walmart. I've bought two there for cars and plan to get another for my boat soon. So far so good. They have a two year no cost replacement warranty.


----------



## lori77563 (Jan 13, 2010)

12 month warranty only. At WalMart they give you a prorated after 12 months, not so at Academy.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I quit buying batteries there a long time ago. Nothing but Optima deep cycle/cranking blue tops in the boat for me. I pray to God that I'm never stuck offshore with dead batteries. Not something you want to take a chance with IMO.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wolf6151 said:


> Maybe you weren't lied to, maybe they've changed their policy in the last year since you bought the first battery. Companies do make changes.


Companies may make policy changes but the EPA has strict rules. Lead Batteries are accounted from birth to death. (Cradle to the Grave)


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Academy Boat Batteries and more*

Wow, I guess I have been lucky. I trade with two different Academy's the one on 1960 & 290 and the one at Willowbrook. I have 4 Academy Stowaway Batteries in my boat.
They come with a 12 month free replacement warranty.

I usually just replace them every 2 to 2 1/2 years. Don't want to get caught out with dead batteries.

I have had on occassion (more than once) Academy of their own free will give me 4 new batteries for free even thou the batteries were 2 years old and were probably still good.

Both occassions; it was when I was being checked out by the manager or assistant manager. And I will say a very young manager.

I do most of my shopping there, and yes even clothes.
Ammunition, Guns, Rods, Reels, Boat and trailer parts and supplies, oils, lubes, Kids stuff, you name it.

I am glad to have them here.

I have been dealing with Academy since they were a real Army Surplus store only. I remember when they first started selling Ammunition and the first fishing stuff they sold were H&H lures. They were a small store and each store would stock items that their local customer requested in the way of lures.

Academy was a buy American store and stood behind and supported neighborhood happenings, They still do!. Academy supports, their customers thru supporting DU, CCA, local Sporting associations, ball clubs, schools etc.

Not much has changed with the new aquisition.

They will get my support!
G.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

clint623 said:


> Always talk to Al, he is the go to guy!


I agree


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

HarborHustler said:


> battery is not out of warranty....
> example... when i bought one for my truck from autozone it has a 3 year free replacement warranty, a year after purchase autozone decides to replace that series with a better one. i still got a 3 year warranty. they take the bad battery and give me the battery that replaced the type i bought. simple.
> 
> *way i see it i bought a battery with a year warranty, i should be able to get a new battery 6-8 months after purchase.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Wow*



Auer Power said:


> I agree





clint623 said:


> Always talk to Al, he is the go to guy!


Wow Ol' Al is still around I worked under him at the old academy in Rosenberg in the late 80's early 90's. He was a good dude. I'll have to drop by down there and see him.


----------



## FishinDude1973 (Oct 3, 2012)

Academy has been bought out, it's not the same Academy you knew years ago, changes are happening and have happened. It will become like every other sports and outdoors. In our area Round Rock Tx, they have already eliminated a ton of saltwater items being we are 3 hours from the coast they think they don't need to carry these anymore. They are mistaken. I used to go in there and one stop shop for my trips. If I have to make another stop I won't be shopping there I'll go to the store that has it all.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

i hit the rr store as well as 1431 and down 183 and fwy &183...at least they have SOME fishing stuff...sports authority has zero!
i do like the blue ethos rod and the h2o cranks...and okuma reels...and rod riot...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

battery mfgs. take back the cores when they bring fresh batts. and give credit to the stores

that is why you have a core charge

not to be confused with the state fee.

http://www.window.state.tx.us/taxinfo/battery/batteryfaq.html


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

fishsmart said:


> Academy is now primarily a clothing store.
> 
> charles


Yep. Which is why I do all my shopping online or pay the extra money if I need it now, at BPS. The Academy deer corn I got last year was filthy dirty, full of stems and cobs, enough to clog the outlet and bind up the slinger. I only go there to spend gift cards given to us at work.


----------



## pj plastics (Jul 8, 2012)

I just purchased 2 deep cycle batteries yesterday at the Academy's in Pearland @ 288 / 518... had no problem took in the 2 old batteries.... $12.00 each core charge with noooo problem what so ever.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

It is really sad to see what the "bean counters" did to the availability of merchandise in the stores.
I will still shop there.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I just purchased 2 deep cycle batteries last month at the Academy in Galveston. I had no problem, returned the 2 old batteries....I was not charged the $12.00 core charge. No problem what so ever on the purchase.....


----------

